# Which color for these fish?



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

What color of sand would make White calvus and Paracryps. Blue neon's Color POP? Im not sure if i want to use black or white. I have both. White is PFS and the black is a lfs sand. The sides and back of tank are painted black the background is an orangeish brown which is in my other thread on the build. I wanted to ask this here so as not to get off topic on my build thread. What would make the WHITE CALVUS POP? If i go with white sand will it flush out their white and make them to bright? If i go with black will it dull them out and make them look more black? I would like a good balance with the coloration. I love the black stripes they get along with the white back tones and the pearls. Thoughts??? And thank you for replies!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find cyps (regular, not paracyps but maybe the same concept will apply) are completely dulled down over black...basically gray/brown fish with yellow tails.

I'm changing the substrate in my Tang tank to a light color as a result.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Okie dokie tanks for the help i was thinking the white as well because the back and sides of the tank are black and the 3d background is a darker shade kinda. i didnt want to much dark and wash out their colors. Appreciate it DJ.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I had black sand and blackish rocks in a 55 with nothing but Yellow labs and LED lighting. Looked very cool and the fish popped. The downfall, constant poo poo on the sand bo matter what I had for circulation. The stuff stood out like a sore thumb, other than that I liked it..


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ever done the black sand with the white calvus Jim? That's the question I'm asking not for labs. I have black sand in now with my brichardi and it is ok. Makes them look pretty dull though.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I just read that black sand will make their stripes and jewels show better and the white sand will white out the fish. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How about natural? Everything looks good over natural sand, and it looks... well natural.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Works lol i'm just trying to show my fish the best way possible. I was thinking pfs as well and i'm going to do it now. Thanks I'll post pics once tank is up and running, in my other thread that is.


----------

